# Creating a batch file for logging networking information.



## judyva7 (Jan 29, 2011)

Help with a college assignment - this batch file should run with a parameter of an IP address or host name. Of course this class is web based because it's not offered at the campus I go to which makes it quite harder to figure this out. Can anyone lend a hand please??


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, we aren't going to do the homework for you, but can help with understanding the commands you are trying to use.
Post the code you have so far, and what it's not doing.

Also, your description doesn't say much, this one line will meet the requirements you've specified:
Echo %1


----------



## judyva7 (Jan 29, 2011)

We have to send the output of the following commands and we've never done this before just trying to make sure this is correct. Here are the commands we have to run: 

ping 127.0.0.1 >caseproject31.txt ((to verify we can connect to our loopback adapter using ping))
ping 192.168.100.20>>caseproject31.txt
tracert 192.168.100.1>>caseproject31.txt
pathping 192.168.100.10>>caseproject31.txt
netstat -s -p tcp >>caseproject31.txt

Does all this look correct to you??


----------



## judyva7 (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been working on it most of the day...so I've pieced the commands together, just hoping this is what my Professor wants. He's a difficult one, points come hard and there is no extra credit. Basically the output of all this has to be sent to a text file called caseproject31 so that he can tell we did it correctly. The text book we have just doesn't give hardly any directly at all. 

Many thanks for your help!!


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

That all looks fine, should work OK.


----------



## judyva7 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ok thanks for your help.


----------

